# Dream Reptile / Animal hosue



## Compnerd7 (Feb 18, 2012)

*What's your dream house if you had all the money in the world to design it, what cage set ups / animals would you have, and where on this planet would you build it?*

My house would be Peru. I love the Amazon, and I love the country. I could go camping in Brazil, Argentina, Colombia and get to see every sort of habitat. I normally would have chosen Australia ( or New Zealand but that's too remote for me ), but I would get myself killed there because I can't resist catching anything I come across.

I am a huge fan of enclosures that are completely all natural ( plants, wood, trees, moss, ect ) so every cage would be decorated with imported plants to the hilt. 

Single story house ( with basement ), 5,000sqft, vaulted 20ft ceilings. a square shaped house with a large courtyard. Stone built house like a castle with 4 watchtowers on each corner. Different plants throughout the entire house, with hanging plants on every single wall. Different Gecko species running all over the place.

First cage set up when you walk in the front door is a complete aviary with various birds: Kea's, Blue Macaws, different Lorikeet species, and a pair of Magnificent Birds of Paradise. 

Down the hallway to the right, built into the wall salt water aquarium, 1,000 gallon coral reef tank with Arthropods, and Weedy Sea Dragons... but mostly hard corals, zoanthids, clams, mushrooms, ect...

Every single bathroom would have a different theme with different animals ( jungle with chameleons, ocean with saltwater fish, fresh water with planted tanks )

First corner room you come to would be my arachnid room filled with vertical and horizontal aycrilic cages. I can't even list off the the different species of Ts, scorpions, and true spiders I would have in there.

next hallway has built in desert species cages ( floor to ceiling ) I would have Horned Lizards, Thorny Devils, A few rattlesnake species, Mexican Beaded Lizards, Gila Monsters, Bearded Dragons, ect..

Next room would be my bedroom. No animals except for a Fish tank around the bottom frame of my bed. The reason I would have no animals in there is because I would have such an insane sound system for my Computer / TV It would pretty much kill any animal or shatter any glass and the walls would have to be completely insulated with 3 foot walls from the rest of the house. 

next hallway would have built in cages for Pygmy Marmosets, and I would have an an entrance to my outdoor Orangutan enclosure.. Third room would be the biggest room in the house ( 1,500 sqft+ ) set aside for My Tegus ( a few of every known species ) , Monitors ( crocodile, lace, green tree, peach throat, Panay, Timor and rare / unknown.. ), Iguanas ( spiny, rock, and rare / unknown ), and what giant lizard room wouldn't complete without a Komoto Dragon?

Final hallway would branch off into kitchen with Poison dart frog enclosures everywhere, along with many other amphibians. 

last room and hallway would be guest area ( or wife's room to do whatever she wants haha )

My courtyard would be built around a banyan tree. It would have a nice Koi pond with bridge over it, and a bar / eating area along with a retractable roof for when it's raining. all manner of lizards running around.

my basement would be filled entirely of research equipment / medical treatment center. The ultimate lab for the mad scientist! 

Now that's just the house.... Of course my yard would be filled with Horses ( entire horse stables ), crocodiles, caimans, alligators, Aldabra & Galapagos tortoise, the list would go on and on and on and always be changing.

Now that's broad stroking my house:

*Now, whats your style?*


----------

